# Acadia National Park now til October, anyone?



## NancyMoranG (Jun 17, 2018)

hubby and I are here for a few months. Would love a chat/cup of coffee etc if anyone is nearby? Or can cook a meal in exchange for some photo advice :}
Our campground is a short distance to gate.
I may see where O Tyler is...


----------

